# Quick Yes or no question about hair algae



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I was just wondering, I have a mild hair algae growth in my 29 gallon if I did the blackout for three days if it would get rid of it like it gets rid of bbg algae?

thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have found blackouts to only be effective against Green Dust Algae (GDA), Blue Green Algae (BGA) and Green Water. Sometimes cases of Diatom (Brown Dust) algae are also affected by a blackout.

Hair algae is best combatted by manual removal in my opinion but you can alse read up on using Excel to combat algae. There is a long thread on the use of Excel in the Sticky section of the Algae forum  Note that Vals, Anacahris and a few other sensitive plants also may be damaged by the overdosage of Excel.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

No. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

No!


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok thanks, I'll just keep up with the manual removal and read that article though I'v heard of it before but don't know how much the excel is available in my neighborhood.


----------

